# JavaEditor macht Probleme! Invalid Flag!



## marcels87 (24. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mit dem JavaEditor programmieren, da mir Eclipse zuviele Möglichkeiten bietet die ich nicht brauche! 

Jedoch macht mir der JavaEditor momentan Probleme: Wenn ich ein simples Programm ausführen will wie z.B. Hello World, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

javac: invalid flag: -Dfile.encoding=cp850
Usage: javac <options> <source files>
use -help for a list of possible options

Der Javacode ist korrekt, aber zur Sicherheit:

[Java]public class HelloWorld {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println("Hello World");
  }
}
[/code]

Kennt ihr dieses Problem oder hat es vielleicht etwas mit meinem JDK(akt. Version) zu tun?

Danke für die Hilfe

Marcel


----------



## cz3kit (24. Jun 2010)

Den Editor kenn ich jetzt selber nicht und weiß auch nicht ob der genauso Werkelt wie Eclipse, aber schau mal ob der Editor überhaupt eine .class Datei erstellt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, musst du deine Datei erst kompilieren, mit javac, wie in der Fehlermeldung, und dann kannst du die .class Datei ausführen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (24. Jun 2010)

>javac: invalid flag: -Dfile.encoding=cp850

Der compiler kennt halt kein -D flag
javac - Java programming language compiler
im Gegensatz zum runtime:
java - the Java application launcher


----------



## marcels87 (24. Jun 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Die Class-Datei wird erstellt. 

Was das d-flag angeht bin ich nicht sicher ob ich folgen kann!
Ich habe sowohl das JDK als auch das JRE installiert!


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jun 2010)

Mit welchem Kommando führst du dein Programm aus?


----------



## marcels87 (24. Jun 2010)

Ich führe das Programm direkt über den JavaEditor aus, nicht über die Eingabeaufforderung!
Wie muss ich denn den Classpath einstellen?

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass das Aufrufen über die Eingabeaufforderung funktioniert!
Ist natürlich umständlich. Das bedeutet, dass der Fehler wohl im JavaEditor selber zu suchen ist, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2010)

Sieh mal nach, was du in den Einstellungen zum Compiler drin hast.
Bei mir sieht das so aus:

Anderenfalls  schreibst du, dass du das Problem beim Ausführen hast. Dann sieh mal in die Einstellungen zum Interpreter und die Start-Parameter (Dateimenü -> Start -> Parameter).


----------



## marcels87 (24. Jun 2010)

Bei mir sieht alles genau so aus wie auf deinen Bildern, das Problem besteht weiterhin!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2010)

Probiere mal eine andere Version des Programms. Z.B. die portable Version.


----------



## marcels87 (24. Jun 2010)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin, ich werde wohl doch bei Eclipse bleiben!
Aber dennoch vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------

